# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  من يشرح لي هذا البيت : ولا كتب الا المشرفية عنده ولا رسل الا الخميس العرمرم ؟

## محمود الشرقاوي

من يشرح لي هذا البيت : ولا كتب الا المشرفية عنده ولا رسل الا الخميس العرمرم ؟

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> من يشرح لي هذا البيت : ولا كتب الا المشرفية عنده ولا رسل الا الخميس العرمرم ؟


يقول : لا يرسل رسائل ( كتب ) بل يرسل السيوف ( المشرفية ) ، ولا يرسل رسلاً بل يرسل جيشاً ( خميساً ) عرمرماً .
يعني ما عنده تفاهم .

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عبد الله وبارك فيك .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

السلام عليكم
وأظن ضبط البيت يكون هكذا
ولا كُتْبَ إلا المَشْرفيَّةُ عنده **** ولا رُسُلٌ إلا الخميسُ العَرَمْرمُفـ (كتب) ساكنة التاء غير منونة 
ورسل مضمومة السين ومنونة.
والبيت لأبي الطيب المتنبي
والله أعلم.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

ولا كتب إلا المشرفية والقنا
( رد أمير المسلمين يوسف بن تاشفين على رسالة ألفونسو ملك قشتالة ) 
*لإخواننا المسلمين في المغرب والأندلس - حكاما ومحكومين - بطولات وصولات وجولات لا تقل عن بطولات إخوانهم في المشرق، وفي المغرب والأندلس، حدثت هذه القصة الرائعة ، والتي تعتبر مفخرة لمسلمي المغرب بشكل خاص ، وللمسلمين في سائر الأقطار بشكل عام ، وبطلها الزعيم المرابطي اللمتوني المحنك، أمير المسلمين العجوز الشاب يوسف بن تاشفين رحمه الله ..* 
*ففي عام 478هـ سقطت مدينة طليطلة المنيعة - قلب الأندلس وإحدى حواضره الكبرى - سقطت بيد الفونسو السادس ملك قشاله ( الأذفونش ) وبسقوطها وجد ملوك الطوائف الذين كانوا منقسمين على أنفسهم وفي حروب وصراعات فيما بينهم ، بعد زوال الخلافة الأموية في الأندلس – وجدوا ، أن الخطر عظيم وأن الخطب جسيم ، وأنه يتعذر عليهم مواجهة الفونسو السادس ، الذي كان قد عظم أمره وقويت شوكته وأصبح يهدد بابتلاعهم واستئصال كلمة الإسلام من الأندلس ، وما لبث أولئك الملوك المذعورين أن أجمعوا أمرهم وبعثوا يطلبون النجدة من إخوانهم أهل عدوة المغرب، وبالتحديد من أمير المسلمين يوسف بن تاشفين زعيم دولة المرابطين القوية في المغرب وما كان لمثل هذا الأمير المجاهد الشجاع أن يخذل إخوانه الأندلسيين المسلمين ، في مثل هذا الموقف الحرج ، وهل يوسف بن تاشفين إلا مجاهد قد شهر سيفه لنصرة الإسلام ؟ ولذا فقد قبل يوسف ابن تاشفين على الفور بالتدخل لإنقاذ الأندلس وكبح جماح ألفونسوا السادس ملك قشتالة الملك المغرور والمتغطرس.* 
*وبينما كان هذا الأمير اللمتوني الهمام يعد العدة لعبور مضيق جبل طارق، وصل إليه كتاب من الفونسو السادس ، ملك قشتالة وزعيم حروب الاسترداد في الأندلس ضد المسلمين، يتحداه فيه ويهدده بأنه سيرميه هو وجيشه في البحر إن هو عبر المضيق إلى بلاد الأندلس، فرد العجوز المحنك يوسف بن تاشفين على الفونسو على ظهر الكتاب بهذه الكلمات: " أما بعد فإن الجواب ما تراه بعينك لا ما تسمعه بإذنك، والسلام على من أتبع الهدى . ثم أردف ذلك ببيت لأبي الطيب المتنبي :*  

*ولا كتب إلا المشرفية والقنا **ولا رسل إلا بالخميس العرمرمِ*  
*وأسرع بعد ذلك في عبور المضيق على رأس جيشه فاستقبله ملوك الطوائف وعلى رأسهم المعتمد بن عباد خير استقبال وساروا معا لملاقاة جيش الفونسو السادس الذي كان قد حشد جيشا من سائر ممالك الشمال النصرنية يفوق جيش المسلمين عددا وعدة إضافة إلى المتطوعين الذين تقاطروا من مختلف دول أوروبا لقتال المسلمين تحت راية الصليب المقدس . وفي رجب سنة 479هـ التقى الجيشان في سهل الزلاقة شمالي بطليموس ودارت بينهما معركة من أكبر المعارك في تاريخ المغرب والأندلس تسمى في كتب التاريخ " معركة الزلاقة " وفيها أطبق جيش المرابطين بقيادة يوسف بن تاشفين على جيش الفونسو ومن معه وأعملوا السيف فيه، وأصيب الفونسو ذاته بطعنةٍ نجلاء في فخذه سدده له أحد أبطال المرابطين، وما لبث ألفونسو غير يسير ، حتى لاذ بالفرار من ساحة المعركة محمولا ومغسلا بدمائه ، ونجا بأعجوبة ، ولكنه ترك جيشه يتعرض لإبادة شامله في قلب المعركة على أيدي أبطال المرابطين والأندلسين، ولم يغادر الساحة من الجيش الكاثوليكي الصليبي العرمرم ، سوى بضع مئات، وهم الذين فروا مع ملكهم أو تحصنوا بشعاف الجبال أو اختفوا في الأحراش والغابات . وبهذه الانتصار العظيم عاد للمسلمين في الأندلس نوع من القوة وثبت الإسلام حوالي مائة وخمسين سنة في كثير من المدن والمعاقل . وبموجبها أصبح الأندلس تابعا للمغرب طوال عهد المرابطين. ولما جاء الموحدون حلوا محل المرابطين في حماية الأندلس والذب عن الإسلام فيه . وقدم أهل المغرب طوال قرون عديدة زهرة شبابهم وبذلوا كل غال ونفيس ، لحماية الأندلس والتمكين للإسلام والمسلمين فيه، ولكن أين الأندلس اليوم.* 
*كأن لم يكن بين الحجون إلى الصفا** أنيس ولم يسمر بمكة سامرُ*

----------


## سفير اللغة و الأدب



----------

